# Tipple progress



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Didn't quite get it finished before leaving for three weeks. Have exterior lights to complete and install. Here is a look thus far...

Framework...









Coal bin sheathed...









Coal bin chute...









Roof joists installed...









Rear view, hoist bucket tracks installed... 









Sheave house, pulleys installed...









Hoist house...









Hoist house interior. Spring to maintain tension on hoist cable. 14V incandescent bulbs (two for use, two as spares), aluminum flashing as reflector...









Rear showing hoist cables and coal bucket (poor pic of bucket)...









Once back home and finished (near T-Day) I will post pic's (in better detail).

tbug


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

tbug, that is outstanding! Are you working off of some plans? Your chute hardware looks like the real deal, did you create that from scratch?


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks jimtyp. The referenced plans were of the Chama Coal Tipple, but very basic. For the most part, only lumber dimensions were stated, not overall witdth, height, depth, etc. Pieced together dimensions from various websites. It's not an exact copy but more of a 'protolanced' version. 

Yes, the chute is scratch-built using styrene. The hardware was from the junk box. Two brake wheels, chain, and white metal detail parts from Ozark. Epoxy was used to give it a glossy/ greased look. Check out how the sheath pulleys were built...

Copper shaft, nylon bushings, washers epoxied together. The outer washers are actually curved near the edge, giving it a true pulley profile...









A not-so-good profile view...









Shafts shortened, pulleys painted primer black (dark grey), installed in a boxed support system...









Gotta admit - that tunred out pretty cool!

tbug


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

A fine piece of craftsmanship!!! Are you using waterproof glue? Is it intended for outside? 
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work and good pics. 

What will the overall dimensions be when you're done? (What scale?) 

Kevin.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great piece of work! Some really neat modeling.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

*Very nice indeed! WTG*
*Toad*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's inedible!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

tbug, 
That is one sweet tipple. You do really clean work,,, very nice.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Tbug, that is bee-you-tee-ful! And talk about crafstmanship...


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very *nice work, TBug! Can't wait for tour next update!

Matt


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a really nice looking tipple. I hope to do one some day. I have lots of pictures from Chama to work from.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is beautifull Work. 

Can't wait to see it in place.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

tbug,

I just now found this thread! Beauriful work and craftsmanship! I'm looking forward to more pictures. Thanks for posting!


----------

